# Thousand Sons paint scheme - new and old comparison pics



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I posted this in my log as well but I wanted to get as much feedback as possible on this. Due to the fact that I have a tournament this weekend that requires all models to be at least 3 colours if I want to use them, I had to put the brush to four of my Tsons that were either bare metal or just basecoated. I went with the idea of toning down the difficulty in painting and I think I reached something that I am quite happy with actually. Here is a couple pics:










The four in the middle were done in a grand total of a day and a half for all of them, starting yesterday and ending about fifteen mins before I took this picture. They are not fully done yet by any stretch of the imagination however they are good enough for this weekend. I placed a couple of the first squad on each end for comparison and I have to say that I am quite happy with how close I was able to get them. One thing that does stand out to me that I am not overly happy with is the glossiness of the cloth due to the heavy wash use. Hopefully that will be toned down by the dullcote when I apply it. 










The champ on the left is the finished original from the first squad while the one on the right is the newest, wip champ. The glossy cloth is the same so I am no longer worried about that as I never heard a complaint or heard one about it before. But it provides a closer look at the paint I think with a couple of more detailed models. I would be interested in what you guys think.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am noticing a few key words:

"Toned down the difficulty", "Not fully done yet by any stretch of the imagination", etc.

I am only seeing the following: F**king awesome.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry wraithlord but your not really taking this painting business seriously ......i mean come on i would be embarrassed to take those minis to tournament..:wink:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The diffrent tone of blue and gold are the two things that strikes me. They look a bit more "dull silver blue and gold" then the 2 masterpieces on their flanks. As long as you keep them in a squad of their own I seriously doubt that anyone will notice though. They are defo more then tabletop standard anyways and will fill their roles excelentk:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

GAWD!! I love those champions,
the lava shading on the lava onto his legs is very nice.
and I never thought to convert a Greyknight or a Black Templar, but they worked out very well.

Good job on those!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know what you are worried about. Those minis are by far superior to any other three color paint job. +rep from me as well. Great job.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

there is alot to be said about simplicity Wraith.. I'm just starting to figure that out myself... tired of stressing if i got it just right or not right enough! they look great as they are, well done!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

No complaints here. I really like what I see.k:


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Very nice paint jobs. I like how you didn't take the standard 'bright blue and gold approach', but mixed it up a little.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

On the champ to the right, under his helmet, you can see where you have used greenstuff, maybe you could fix that? Anyway great painting. no need to worry about your painting wraithlord.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

oh my God I wish I could do that I have never seen any thing as cool as those I love the lava and object Source lighting but the other one looks just as good:goodpost:

+rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like them, I think once you've finished them off and based them they'll be more than good enough for your entire force. While they don't look as brilliant as your origional batch, they still look amazing and you should be very proud!

Have you decided how your going to base your Tsons force overall yet? Are you keeping the mental OSL lava throughout or are you changing to something else?

Reaper


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Toning down? You call that toning down?  /facepalm

Don't take this the wrong way but someone should hit you with a stick! :biggrin: Even 'toned down' they look awesome bud. A very good job and as stated well above table top quality. All in all, a damned fine showing if you ask me!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> On the champ to the right, under his helmet, you can see where you have used greenstuff, maybe you could fix that?


Yeah I did notice that AFTER the paint was done to this point. I might try to paint that as cloth as well, not sure.



> Have you decided how your going to base your Tsons force overall yet? Are you keeping the mental OSL lava throughout or are you changing to something else?


They are all still going to have lava bases and OSL across the entire army. I may do some that have no lava on them but I am undecided on that at this point.


Thanks guys I am glad you like them. I thought I had gotten them pretty close but it is nice to have that confirmed by others.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Wraith, 
I think they're looking sweat as hell. I can't see any faults what so ever. Thinking....only thing (and it's preference really), a bit of weathering? I don't think they need it, maybe just a tad. 
Oo, got a idea for ya. You could have a champ with his hand out (palm up) holding a glob of lava, trickling out of his hand - lava, no problem! Or perhaps some rising up (try not to make them look like they're burning away of course) out of the lava.
Bravo and good luck if you do enter the comp.
All the best Wraith,
Dusty


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The paint's great either way, but I really like what you've done with the champion based off of Helbrecht in particular. It's a great pose to work with, and I'd never considered taking the time to shave all the crosses off of it and make a Chaos Space Marine with it. Pretty hot stuff, Wraith!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks sweet! 
And I must agree with the rest of the commenters, your version of 'toning down' looks merely like a shift of colours. Although I don't like the more plain silver you have used.
Great job anyway, those would shame alot of GW-stores i know of.


----------

